# 1987 Stanza code 21..no start no spark problem.



## Joseppi (Sep 14, 2005)

Hello,my 1987 stanza GXE sedan just quit on the road and I haven't a clue what happened.I do all of my own work on it,timing belt fairly new,tune up done 7 months ago with new ign parts..runs excellent at 158,000 miles.I cranked it and retrieved a code 21 from the ecm...now where do I go?..I checked for spark at coils and plugs..no spark.Does the crank position sensor in the distributor have anything to do with the ignition?...I read in my haynes manual that it works with injection and fuel system management.I am about to check for a bad ground,ignition relay mounted by fuse box and bad connections in the harness otherwise I am stumped.Car ran fine for 3 miles then quit...waited for 3 hours fired up drove 3 miles and quit..next morning in driveway wouldn't start....no spark..any help anyone?.

By the way code 21 shows that no signal is getting to the ecm from ign system.Manual shows picture of coil,ditributor cap,ign modules/igniters.

Please send any thoughts to my email [email protected]..I will check tomorrow Friday 16th,2005 thanks.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Joseppi said:


> Hello,my 1987 stanza GXE sedan just quit on the road and I haven't a clue what happened.I do all of my own work on it,timing belt fairly new,tune up done 7 months ago with new ign parts..runs excellent at 158,000 miles.I cranked it and retrieved a code 21 from the ecm...now where do I go?..I checked for spark at coils and plugs..no spark.Does the crank position sensor in the distributor have anything to do with the ignition?...I read in my haynes manual that it works with injection and fuel system management.I am about to check for a bad ground,ignition relay mounted by fuse box and bad connections in the harness otherwise I am stumped.Car ran fine for 3 miles then quit...waited for 3 hours fired up drove 3 miles and quit..next morning in driveway wouldn't start....no spark..any help anyone?.
> 
> By the way code 21 shows that no signal is getting to the ecm from ign system.Manual shows picture of coil,ditributor cap,ign modules/igniters.
> 
> Please send any thoughts to my email [email protected]..I will check tomorrow Friday 16th,2005 thanks.


Yes crank position does supply info for ignition system. Without knowing when to spark it can't spark.


----------



## Joseppi (Sep 14, 2005)

*GSolo.*

I removed the distributor and the crank sensor....brown oil was under the sensor in the dist housing which isn't normal.What exactally is inside these crank sensor's and my goodness are they expensive $180 is ridiculous for a sensor when a reman dist is available for $188.I have changed pickups many times so I know what I am doing...just wondering where this brown oil came from..could it have come from the crank sensor?.I decided to take the distributor out because of this oily substance on my upper radiator hose which is just under the distributor when mounted on the head.Don't be concerned about me removing the distributor..I took #1 plug out and lined up the engine to TDC and marked the rotor to the distributor...timing will be close and I have a timing light after I install it back in.

I unscrewed the top shaft(8 mm bolt) to remove the silver disc from distributor between pickup(crank sensor) and distributor housing.Unscrewed the sensor and found this brown oil underneath..it wasn't much but maybe a teaspoon of oil or so..where the hell did this oil come from..I am thinking from the crank sensor..what the heck is inside this sensor?.Sorry for being so technical but when a person knows what makes something work it is easier to repair things.


----------

